# Aristo craft sw1??



## todd55whit (Jan 2, 2008)

I searched the Aristo forum. Anyone know anything about this loco?I now it was after a couple other projects but haven't heard any updates.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

I dont think Aristo ever announced they were planning a SW1..

are you sure you arent thinking of one of those "wouldnt it be nice if X made Y?" type threads? 
those are fairly common on all the forums.. 

Scot


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Lewis did announce an SW-1, back in 2008 I think. There's been no news about it for quite a while

http://www.aristocraft.com/vbulleti...t=switcher 

Lewis posted this on 11/21/2008:

" 
Dear All,

Team Aristo decided we needed a small switcher to round out our line and this one was the most appealing to us. Not only that, but we found one nearby that could be measured to make sure it was super accurate. We think it was one of the most widely used locos, so we can make a large number of road names. Some of the pictures shown here verify that. We spent a year in research and drawing and have paid the piper already, so this will happen.

All the best,
Lewis Polk 
"


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I would not look for any further announcements till the time it is about to arrive if they do in deed decide to build. Later RJD


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Lewis told me several years ago he wanted to use the PCC motor blocks for the SW1. Look for several years after the PCC comes out. 

Regards, Greg


----------

